# The Pageant



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

So how did you Southern California folks do at the Pageant last weekend? Any photos to share?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The show was WONDERFUL! Our very own George Simon won Best Of Breed with one of his Italian Owls. I don't know how our other members did .. hopefully they will post and let us know.

Margaret's husband took the photos linked to in this thread
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23824

And I posted another set that are linked in this thread
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23810

After the show Margaret, her husband, and Michael assisted me with a duck and goose rescue at a park in Riverside, and that went well.

All in all, it was a lovely day!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmm...not sure how I missed your previous post, but thanks for showing me. Great pictures, Terry and Margaret!! 

George--congraulations on your BOB Italian Owl. It's a real beauty.

Michael--I'm so glad you go to go to the show. Next year hopefully you will be an exhibitor.


----------

